# New indoor range 115



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Its very good, I am there quite often during they day as I am on nights, so cant speak to the evening crowd. there is a 3spot tournament on the 30th of this month.

wayne


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Where is this?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree, where is it. I could do with somewhere indoors to shoot.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

http://easthilloutdoors.com/


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

Tournament their already.!?. greatness  
will try to go and practice one time before


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Ouch, that's way out there


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> Ouch, that's way out there


well... if ya stop in Oshawa ill take ya the other 20min. it the nicest indoor(18m) around, tons of room, on and off the line. nice viewing area with again lots of room tables chairs couches, form me it awesome to have something within an hour in either direction.

wayne


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

wanemann said:


> there is a 3spot tournament on the 30th of this month.
> 
> wayne


Wanemann, what does a 3 spot event consist of?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

rockin_johny said:


> Wanemann, what does a 3 spot event consist of?


One less than a 4 spot event [emoji51]


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

waneman are we allowed to say sights a blazing ..giving tery a run for his points ????


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

hey johnny
its fita face target you have to option to shoot the 10 ring target face or the so called 3 spot.
60 arrow total 
3arrows per end 
18m 
2minutes per end 

wayne


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> waneman are we allowed to say sights a blazing ..giving tery a run for his points ????


sure why not


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

@ johnny come out to this, bring ANY bow you are feeling lucky with and looser buys the coffee Richard is coming also. and yes you just got challenged 

wayne


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Challenge accepted Wayne :darkbeer:


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

rockin_johny said:


> Challenge accepted Wayne :darkbeer:


awesome!! if you are for sure i will put your name in, registrations maxes out at 44 and i believe there is 36 to date. i call ya soon 

wayne


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

tournament turned out well good crowd and things were well organised looking forward to other shoots. for those who are interested they just started a league night on Tuesday, running for 12 weeks 6:30-8:30

wayne


----------



## SparksGirl (Feb 16, 2014)

Their range is thriving. They have a league on Tuesday nights now from 6:30-8:30 pm (all ages and levels of experience). Starting this weekend, the lanes will be open on Sundays as well!

It's an awesome spot!


----------

